# Guitar Gods



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Who is the greatest rock guitarist? The poll is based on my favourites, but I'm sure that I've missed many worthy candidates - write-in votes are encouraged!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm gonna say either Jimi, Mr. Harrison or David Gilmour.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Brian May? Martin le Barre? Steve Hackett? Jimmy Page? Jeff Beck? Robert Fripp? Robin Trower?

More later...


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Kirk Hammett? Eric Johnson? Carlos Santana? Zakk Wylde? David Gilmour? Randy Rhoads? Dimebag Darrell?.... lists of many awesome guitarists go on and on.

My personal favorite is David Gilmour for his very fluid and expressive style, which seems to influence my guitar playing quite a bit. But I also like Jimmy Page's very staccato playing, Kirk Hammett's violin-like sounds, Hendrix's innovation and Randy Rhoads' Crazy Train solo is among my favorites. I like to take the best parts of each guitarist and attempt to apply them to create my own style of playing.

Thus I don't think I can vote in this poll


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I know I'll get slammed for this, as he is definitely not a virtuoso by any stretch. But my guitar god... by a long shot is The Edge. 

Purists will say the same old arguments... he hides behind effects blah blah. 

For pure enjoyment of note placements, vibe, mood, atmosphere, melody and heart and soul.... He's my rock god.  

No one...and I mean no one on earth, can get as much sound out of a guitar, and consistently duplicate that sound. 

The hardest working man in show biz, is not the Godfather anymore, its Edge's guitar tech Dallas Shoo.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I know I'll get slammed for this, as he is definitely not a virtuoso by any stretch. But my guitar god... by a long shot is The Edge.
> 
> Purists will say the same old arguments... he hides behind effects blah blah.
> 
> ...


You may as well put Trent Reznor on the list if the Edge gets on there... 

Can't touch Jimmy Page or Steve Clarke.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Well it all depends on your definition of "greatest". I like The Edge, he has interesting sounds, and I'm amazed at how he sounds exactly the same on stage as in the studio. 

Greatest doesn't necessarily mean "virtuoso". I'm a big Green Day fan, and I like Bille Joe's style of guitar playing, but by no means is he even close to a virtuoso player. However, he is "great" in my mind because of the catchy riffs he comes up with using power chords...I personally think "When I Come Around" has one of the most catchy punk rock riffs of all time. Just my personal opinion.

Every player has their own strengths and weaknesses. Either you'll find someone that does one thing best, or many things good. But never will you find a player that does all things best.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Pete Townshend, for some of the same reasons given above. He underrates his own soloing ability, but no one can touch him as a rhythm guitarist. Deadly with an acoustic, too.

David Gilmour would be on my list, too.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hendrix, Hands down. 

No one was doing what he did at the time, or at least couldn't compete.

He made the guitar sound like no other could.. and, it's still true today. I remember reading that no one else could use Hendrix's setup because all they would get was noise. He had an inspiring control over his guitar.. one of the closest things to supernatural that I can think of.

My other favs include:

Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, Brian May (another unique player), Dimebag(RIP). Any one of those guys can send chills up my spine.. and I'm a drummer!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Jeff Beck, Frank Zappa, Jimmy Page, Duane Eddy.. geez, there's lots of great players out there. Heck, even Glen Campbell was an underrated player. This poll is too limiting. I also object to the phrase "guitar god." It's a little too... _enthusiastic_ for me. But heck, good on you for trying.

I don't have a single answer for this category. The world is too full of wonderful musicians - guitarists and otherwise. Big props to David Gilmour, Ali Farka Toure, Ry Cooder, Ernest Ranglin, Robert Fripp, Steve Hackett, Neil Young, Bonnie Raitt, Alex Lifeson, Randy Bachman, Walter Becker, Mick Jones, Mark Ribot, Joni Mitchell, ... the list goes on. I second the notion that it ain't necessarily about technical chops... pure passion and the ability to summon raw inspiration are huge pluses as far as I'm concerned. In that spirit I would have to salute the axes behind the Buzzcocks, Dinosaur Junior, Swervedriver, Modest Mouse, Dinosaur Junior... ahhh, this could take hours.

IMO, the poll as stated is far too limiting to be useful. But it is at least good for kickstarting conversation!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Think Frank Zappa playing 'Apostrophe', Stevie Ray Vaughn playing 'Texas Flood' and then go on and on and on and on...

As far as this list goes, I would agree that Hendrix tops it for being so 'outside'. Love that expression.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Check out some Fripp, then. Much of his work deals with edges, angles and sticking to the underside of a melody like a fly on wallpaper. He goes outside to show you how conventional and limiting it can be to stay 'inside.'

I also remembered a few more great players. Allan Holdsworth, Phil Manzanera, Todd Rundgreen, Vernon Reid, CeDell Davis and Dave Matthews.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again

before SRV there was Johnny Winter and Rory Gallagher. Unfortunately, Rory's gone but Johnny's still touring (coming to Toronto in March!!) He doesn't play with the speed of his youth but he can still make that Firebird talk.

I've always felt Eric's playing was/is too 'clean'. He almost plays too smooth... lacks a bit of rawness.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmmm.....SRV awe my guitar god ...he spoke to me when he played....check out the links....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPey6F527LM&mode=related&search=

the guitar behind the back is wicked..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNlNhVgBpP8


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I saw SRV play Massey Hall in Toronto in 1984. Just the three piece and a few coloured lights. What a great show! I can't believe it was 23 years ago  ! I can't remember who opened - it might have been a local band called The Razorbacks...


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

I choose my guitar gods more for their style than their technical skills.

My guitar god is Martin Tielli - not the best guitarist, but definitely the one whose style has affected me the most. I would give anything to have 1/10 of his talent and originality.

From this list, I selected George Harrison but if Fripp had been on it, that's who I would have selected.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

mrjimmy said:


> I saw SRV play Massey Hall in Toronto in 1984. Just the three piece and a few coloured lights. What a great show! I can't believe it was 23 years ago  ! I can't remember who opened - it might have been a local band called The Razorbacks...


Lucky man. 

I'd vote for SRV or EVH. I have always had a soft spot for Lindsey Buckingham's playing. Very expressive. His playing on Fleetwood's "The Dance" was awesome.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Amen to the mention of Tielli. I used to see the Rheos a lot back in the 80s and his fluid style really mesmerized me. I loved the whole band's signature sounds but his tone and smoothness of delivery blew my mind, made me want to renew my own playing. He could be quite manic in his live gigs and the sinuous leads he'd wring out of his guitar were like a roller coaster of crazed melody. I'm not as big a fan of Harrison but he certainly has a distinctive tone and has kept true to himself.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I have to say Jimi for your list. But modern day, Tom Morello, it's just too bad his talent is being wasted on Audioslave.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I like David Gilmour, Hendrix, Clapton, Steve Vai, Satriani, and many more but noone gave me the vibes like SRV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg2_iKTJJFo&mode=related&search=

he was fantastic....they say he never played a song the same way twice....:clap:


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Junior Brown is another seriously capable player... does krazy stuff on lap steel as well as electric southern blues. Good songwriter too, with a great baritone voice.

I'd also have to mention King Cobb Steelie, especially back in the Al Okada days. His guitar work in tandem with Kevan Byrne made for some truly inventive and intricate arrangements. I met the founding members of this band back when I lived in Guelph and I still think their work is very original.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Mark Knopfler in this thread. Dire Straits is one of the only bands I've ever listened to where the lead guitar line was truely the driving melodic lead. Knopfler makes the guitar sing like no one else.

Cheers


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

bryanc said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Mark Knopfler in this thread. Dire Straits is one of the only bands I've ever listened to were the lead guitar line was truely the driving melodic lead. Knopfler makes the guitar sing like no one else.
> 
> Cheers



I would agree.....I like his stuff as well...


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Here's a taste of Johnny..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHhV_KL4dRo

I would also add Freddie King and Buddy Guy to the list... Alan Haynes (Austin Texas blues player) and locally Shawn Kellerman, Colin James


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My personal favorite: "Dimebag" Darrell Abbott. He was a great guitar player that not only was one of the best shredders in metal, but he also could play any genre between blues, rock to country with nary a blink. He even co-wrote and performed on an album with David Allen Coe.

He loved playing guitar and was very passionate about music--all music.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

MannyP Design said:


> My personal favorite: "Dimebag" Darrell Abbott. He was a great guitar player that not only was one of the best shredders in metal, but he also could play any genre between blues, rock to country with nary a blink. He even co-wrote and performed on an album with David Allen Coe.
> 
> He loved playing guitar and was very passionate about music--all music.


Dimebag was definitely my favorite thrasher. I would love to get one of his signature series Washburns. If only to showcase.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

No-one sounds like David Gilmour, no-one can ramble on like Knopfler, and Neil Young can play with the best!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kirtland said:


> and Neil Young can play with the best!


I'm thinking of Cowgirl In The Sand. That is one of the greatest roadtrip guitar solos.


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't forget Bob Mould!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Too many to mention .. but if I had to pick one it wouldn't be one on the list  Of course I've always been a rebel. Anyone for Tommy Tedesco? He was celebrated as the most recorded guitarist ever at one point in the game . . . 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Tedesco


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

A few of my gods are not on the list, Alvin Lee of Ten Years After fame and Dickie Betts and Duane Allman (Allman Brothers Band) with their the twin lead guitar style plus Duane's slide guitar playing. :clap:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

BigDL said:


> A few of my gods are not on the list, Alvin Lee of Ten Years After fame and Dickie Betts and Duane Allman (Allman Brothers Band) with their the twin lead guitar style plus Duane's slide guitar playing. :clap:



Yeah I was thinking Alvin Lee too - great pick!

imactheknife as a SRV fan have you read Cutter Brandenburg's book? Cutter being SRV's road manager - but then you probably knew that  

http://www.mrceecutter.com/

It ain't cheap but might be a pretty good read on the cold winter nights ahead


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I know I'll get slammed for this, as he is definitely not a virtuoso by any stretch. But my guitar god... by a long shot is The Edge.
> 
> Purists will say the same old arguments... he hides behind effects blah blah.
> 
> ...


I would place The Edge in my top 10
I can't give one guitarist the title. My top 10:

Jimi Hendrix
Angus Young
The Edge
Roy Buchanan
Eric Johnson
Dicky Betts
Frank Zappa
David Gilmour
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Billy Gibbons

:clap:


----------



## guitar_lord (Aug 10, 2006)

Props to all the great legends listed above but my personal favourties are as follows:

1. Joe Satriani
2. Steve Vai
3. John Petrucci
4. Eric Johnson
5. Yngwie Malmsteen


Rock on!


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I voted for Eric Clapton, as I am a big fan of Cream and Derek and the Dominoes, but the poll seems a bit limited for not including guitarists in other genres. Andres Segovia probably deserves a spot up there.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Have recently, been getting more into Stevie Ray Vaughan, and Jimi. 

Have also been reading about ZZ-Top. Forget the fellas names, but apparantly, they are huge into guitar history etc... 

My brother lent me a DVD with Clapton and othe guitarist where ZZ-Top where the headliners... their big beards blowing in the wind.  

Kudos to the guitar. 

I love my Fender Jazz Geddy Lee signature Bass guitar... although have been too busy to play it much lately. Geddy is my Bass god.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Glad to see Alvin Lee and Frank Zappa on the list already. It's not easy; there are quite frankly a lot of great guitar players, not all of them well known. I have one candidate in mind, probably someone you've never heard of. I'll post it after this list of greats:

John MacLaughlin (Mahavishnu Orchestra)
Carlos Sanatana (Sanatana)
Rick Derringer (The McCoys, Johnny Winters Band, Edgar Winter's White Trash, solo, others)
Peter Green (Fleetwood Mac, solo)
Ry Cooder
Adrian Belew (King Crimson)
Billy Gibbons (ZZ Top)
Leslie West (West, Bruce & Lang, Mountain, solo)
Link Wray (Link Wray and his Acemen, Robert Gordon Band, solo)
Paul Kossoff (Free)
Ron Wood (Faces, Rolling Stones)
Tommy Bolin (James Gang, Deep Purple, solo)
Buck Dharma (Blue Oyster Cult)
Nils Lofgren (E Street Band, solo)
Robbie Robertson (Bob Dylan, The Band, solo)
Randy California (Spirit, solo)
Bill Nelson (Be-Bop Deluxe)
Mick Ralphs (Mott The Hoople, Bad Company)
Todd Rungren
Chris Rea
Walter Trout (Walter Trout and the Rascals, John Mayall Band)
Bill Monroe (father of bluegrass)
BB King
Muddy Waters
John Lee Hooker

Let's not forget the girls:
Rory Block
Liona Boyd
Bonnie Raitt
Ellen Mcllwaine


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I'm going to nominate Steve Hunter.

Steve WHO?

Well, he's played lead or rhythm, or both, and sometimes all guitars on the following albums:
Alice Cooper: Welcome to my Nightmare; Alice Goes to Hell, Lace and Whisky; Live at the Alladin
Peter Gabriel: the first album, ie with "Solsbury Hill"
Aerosmith: Get Your Wings
Julian Lennon: Help Yourself
Dr. John: Hollywood Be Thy Name
David Lee Roth: Your Filthy Little Mouth; A Li'l Ain't Enough; A Little Luck (co -wrote)
Lou Reed: Rock and Roll Animal; Lou Reed Live LP; Berlin
Bette Midler: The Rose (soundtrack)
Detroit featuring Mitch Ryder: Detroit
Stevie Ray Vaughan: Tribute (compilation)
Tracy Chapman: Telling Stories

Live Tours:
Alice Cooper: Welcome to my Nightmare (1975); We're Insane ('76); Lace & Whisky ('77); From The Inside ('78)
Peter Gabriel World Tour
Meatloaf ('82 Europe)
Tracy Chapman (all '96~2000)

And an unknown number of rock records as a contractually "secret" guitar player. Basically, spent the 70's saving the ass of drunks and drug addicts who couldn't play due to total inebriation but were on the cover of the album and listed on the credits; most notably Alice Cooper and Aerosmith but many others as well.

He's perhaps most famous for his rendition of "Sweet Jane" (that's him on the intro) on Lou Reed's Rock and Roll Animal live LP, but he's been an uncredited musician on countless recordings, often with fellow guitarist Dick Wagner.


----------



## Relax (Dec 22, 2006)

I am honestly amazed that not a single person in this thread has mentioned Billy Corgan. Or have I missed something? This fact alone goes to show how underrated he truly is. I've listened to a lot of music in my day, and as far as guitar style and technique, I haven't heard anything compared to this guy's chops. The popularity of The Smashing Pumpkins in the 90's very much overshadowed is true skill and mastery of the guitar. 

If anyone would like evidence of this, I would be more than happy to produce it.

Anyhow, out of the options presented, I am voting for George Harrison. I don't think that is style and technique are overwhelming by any means. His playing is pretty standard fare. I just loved that Cloud Nine album he put out in the 80s, and that's the reason I picked up the guitar "all those years ago" (pun intended).


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm convinced that the best Canadian hard rock guitarist is *Frank Marino*. Some of his work, since 'Mahogany Rush' disbanded, is ridiculously good. 
Among other songs, check out his guitar solo in the song "Juggernaut", here...
http://www.mahoganyrush.com/#

Acoustically, there's the guy in my avatar, *Kelly Joe Phelps*.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyLpp_VInRQ&search=great acoustic guitar
Laurence Juber used to be with wings. Amazing on the acoustic.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Richard Thompson ain't half bad but of all the guys mentioned Zappa is the only one who has a 3 cd set of instrumentals. He also wrote music that half these guys would find too difficut to play.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm with Max on this one - this is too limiting.
I do love some of the choices here - Pete Townshend, Ali Farka Toure, Tom Morello, SRV...

I'd add Rick Nielsen (Cheap Trick), Steve Cropper (Booker T and Stax sessions), Chuck Berry, Bo Diddley, Dave Davies, Angus Young, Dick Dale, Joe Walsh, James Burton, and Brian Setzer and possibly Steve Stevens.


----------



## anal-log (Feb 22, 2003)

I've got say Stevie Ray Vaughan, I saw him play at the Orpheum and the Pacific Coliseum in 89 and 90. Incredible!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Leslie West

http://www.mountaintheband.com/leslie/leslie.htm

Dave


----------



## Glaen (Dec 15, 2004)

I have to say Jimi Hendrix. He was the most influential of the bunch. I love Clapton though, but I'd categorize him as a the best blues guitarist.


Glaen


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Have recently, been getting more into Stevie Ray Vaughan, and Jimi.
> 
> Have also been reading about ZZ-Top. Forget the fellas names, but apparantly, they are huge into guitar history etc...
> 
> My brother lent me a DVD with Clapton and othe guitarist where ZZ-Top where the headliners... their big beards blowing in the wind.


ehMax, what you likely watched was Eric Clapton's Crossroad Guitar Festival. (Beards blowing in the wind gave it away. ) Much more info on it on PBS located here:

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/shows/guitargods/index.html

I am a big SRV and ZZ Top fan too.


----------



## Mac Fellow (Jul 5, 2001)

Certainly not a typical 'guitar god' candidate compared to most mentioned here but I've always liked Lindsey Buckingham's playing. He's got quite a distinct technique & sound and he definitely lets it all hang out live.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Frank Marino, yeah, great guitar player. There's plenty of Canuks who can give a good accounting. Miles Goodwyn, Kim Mitchell, Pat Travers, Domenic Troiano, Gay Delorme, Jeff Healey, Colin James, Colin Linden, Jack Semple. Probably more I'm sure.

When I was younger I would have adhered to the "Guitar God" thing but not so much anymore. Not that they're not great, but there's just something about what is not played, as much as what is.

I'm just not so impressed by the Ted Nugents of the world as I once was, or at least, not to the point of making the mostest notes in the shortest time the exclusive criteria anyway. Maybe I'm just getting old. Okay, for sure I'm getting old, but maybe that has something to do with a change in taste.

Eric Clapton on The Beatles "While My Guitar Gently Weeps", for example, or any guitar from Pink Floyd, either before or after Sid Barrett. It's almost like you are filling in notes you expect to hear but are never played. Or something.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Max said:


> Amen to the mention of Tielli. I used to see the Rheos a lot back in the 80s and his fluid style really mesmerized me. I loved the whole band's signature sounds but his tone and smoothness of delivery blew my mind, made me want to renew my own playing. He could be quite manic in his live gigs and the sinuous leads he'd wring out of his guitar were like a roller coaster of crazed melody. I'm not as big a fan of Harrison but he certainly has a distinctive tone and has kept true to himself.


i had my mind made up to put down Martin Tielli, and was blown away to read that others put him up there in the 'pantheon', as he's usually overlooked. i used to see them in the early nineties, back when the shows had to be all ages 'cuz i couldn't drink.

this is almost totally irrelevant, but one of my big brushes with fame is i used to play hockey with Dave Bidini's wife.


----------



## Bruno_NB (Sep 11, 2006)

My opinion tends me to direct towards (and my iTunes library!) a tight race between Malmsteen and Cooper. Although, I cannot complain about Frank Zappa.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> I'm with Max on this one - this is too limiting.
> I do love some of the choices here - Pete Townshend, Ali Farka Toure, Tom Morello, SRV...
> 
> I'd add Rick Nielsen (Cheap Trick), Steve Cropper (Booker T and Stax sessions), Chuck Berry, Bo Diddley, Dave Davies, Angus Young, Dick Dale, Joe Walsh, James Burton, and Brian Setzer and possibly Steve Stevens.


So, launch a new poll with your choices - I won't be offended.


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

Long thread.... didn't skim through it all.

anyone a fan of Vai or Satch?

download ...

for the love of god .... steve vai

surfung with the alien .... joe satriani

I can't learn to play these songs for the life of me. Kust way too fast and technical.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

gggfff said:


> Long thread.... didn't skim through it all.
> 
> anyone a fan of Vai or Satch?


Both great.

These threads, as they progress, become interesting mostly for who may have been left out. I won't skim through the thread either, but we may have missed some of these...
*Roy Buchanan, Jeff Beck, Jose Feliciano, Neal Schon, Eric Johnson, Carlos Santana, Duanne Allman, Pat Metheny, George Benson, Chet Atkins*, and we just have to go way back and have *Robert Johnson* represented. And then just imagine all the other old Blues and Jazz players we left out... the one's who got the whole ball rolling.

Mind boggling really. :yikes:


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

My fave. is Shawn Forest. He has a local Cathic Music band and plays at youth group retreats ext.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

*More on Zappa*

Frank was an endlessly creative soloist who often referred to his solos as "instant compositions." On three successive nights, Zappa could take the same two-chord vamp to three entirely different universes. In 1988 he incorporated some radical new tones and new playing techniques, so even the same vehicle/vamp can sound very different from tour to tour. 
Enough said. :clap:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Oh Crap...I can't vote...Leslie West isn't on the list.
Roy Buchanan either for that matter. (Bump and grind show...The Victory on Spadina...Were you there?)


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Satch and Vai are both awesome as well...just watched this solo instrumental by David Gilmour and I liked it...I have never seen it or heard the song before...I like the WAWA pedal effect...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d79TPCBKMUE&mode=related&search=


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

imactheknife said:


> Satch and Vai are both awesome as well...just watched this solo instrumental by David Gilmour and I liked it...I have never seen it or heard the song before...I like the WAWA pedal effect...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d79TPCBKMUE&mode=related&search=


Marooned, awesome song. He wasn't using a wah wah pedal I don't think, but he was definitely using a DigiTech Whammy octave pedal. He also used it in the song "The Blue" off his new album, _On An Island_.

Its on my list of songs to learn, but I may have to invest in the octave pedal first, because I don't think my BlackBox has that effect.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

About that live version of _Marooned._

Engaging song, great technique, but I can't help but feel Gilmour was riding on the coattails of his past achievements as a truly innovative guitar player. This one, while admittedly technically masterful and a solid performance, smacked of a certain sterility, an odd lack of soulfulness. Snatches of the glories of yesteryear were echoing in his phrasing - and sorry, not in a good way. Perhaps for me the genius of Floyd lay in the original lineup, not in the reduced form they now present themselves in.

You can have all the pedals and gear you want. But it remains incumbent of you not to retrace your own steps so carefully that most of the passion has been leached out of your soul.


----------



## Greenlion (Nov 19, 2002)

*So Hard to Narrow the Field*

As many have already pointed out, names can be added ad infinitum. However, of the choices given, I would have to cast my ballot for either Jimi or Eddie. 

I love Stevie, but he is really more of a blues player than rock. George....ahhh....ummm....doesn't belong on a list such as this. 

Jimi gets a vote for sheer originality, creative genius and influence. 

Eddie for some of the same reasons, but he is also more purely a rock player in my mind. Van Halen's debut album is one for the ages. Number two is often overlooked as a result.

Blackmore anyone?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Greenlion said:


> Blackmore anyone?


Ritchie made a huge impact on rock history. Geez, *Smoke On The Water*, alone, is perhaps one of the most recognized guitar phrases ever played.
I recently saw Deep Purple, but with Steve Morse instead of Blackmore. Steve's another great player.
I keep thinking I've forgotten a very good player... it's bugging me. Hmmm.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I keep forgetting to add Oscar Lopez and George Benson..I know they are not rock but thier amazing in thier own right....as well as Wes Montgomery and many More...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> I keep thinking I've forgotten a very good player... it's bugging me. Hmmm.


*Eric Gales!!*

Damn, how could I forget him!?! He's awesome!  

Getting old, I guess.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ahem...

cough, cough...

um...

*Dave Navarro*



My bad!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Angus Young of AC/DC is probably not on the same level as a Jimmy Hendrix or as Eddie but some of his riffs and his on stage energy are legendary.

Laterz


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

And he plays an SG... one of my top guitar faves. Classic lines. Good light stage guitar but those humbuckers ensure a huge sound.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

ehMax said:


> I know I'll get slammed for this, as he is definitely not a virtuoso by any stretch. But my guitar god... by a long shot is The Edge.
> 
> Purists will say the same old arguments... he hides behind effects blah blah.
> 
> ...


you're not listening to The Edge... you're listening to Eno/Lanois. U2 stopped being a band when Unforgettable Fire came out and they became puppets of their production teams. My opinion of course lol


----------

